# CCI VPR - Pre-Sensitized Photopolymer Emulsion



## rustymailbox (Aug 25, 2018)

has anyone exposed CCI VPR - Pre-Sensitized Photopolymer Emulsion with a 500watt bulb? any info on exposure time would be greatly appreciated thanks....


----------

